# Plow setup for 2015 Tundra Platinum



## dailyk (Jul 7, 2011)

Wondering which setup to go with on a 2015 Tundra Platinum. Getting pricing for the Western HTS now. Are there better setups and what should I expect to pay for a complete package with installation ? Thanks


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 2015 tundra sr5 with a Western mid weight. I'm assuming you have the 5.7 which the HTS is the only "western" approved plow for the 5.7 tundra. I have the 5.7 and still went with the mid weight plow due to being a little more "heavier dutier" than the HTS. We run a western HTS on a 2007 Jeep wrangler and I honestly figured if a 2 door jeep can handle the HTS, the tundra should be able to handle a lot more than that. Lots of guys run a 8' blade on tundras. If your plowing more than just a couple driveways, I would suggest the mid weight or pro plow.


----------



## Arod25 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a 14 Sr5 with Western midweight. Love the plow but wish i would have went with a 8ft blade. The truck handles midweight with absolutely no issues. I would go mid over hts


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I got a HTS in 2015, the total cost with installation was right around $5,000 in WI.

I like the plow, the removable receivers are great to maintain ground clearance. If you are only doing your own driveway the HTS will do a good job. It is lightweight for the truck to minimize wear and tear.

If you are doing a lot of plowing there are some downfalls to the HTS compared with other heavier plows:
1) the weight is less so back dragging is harder. I find that i need to drag twice as much to get the same snow that i used to get in one drag with my old setup.
2) this blade does not swivel, aka one side cannot float higher if the ground is angled. the only downfall i have seen with that is one area where my lawn is higher than the driveway, if i overlap it digs into the sod on that edge, even with the shoe kit, even when ground is frozen. my old plow did not do that.
3) the HTS does not have a chain lift, it is directly connected to the cylinder. so the plow does not raise up higher when you run up into a pile.
4) some people caution you about the spillover with the 7'-6" blade, but its not that bad if you plan for it. the only time it annoys me is when i try to go around one tight curve in my driveway. That one spot, my back tire rides through the snow.

All of these are minor inconveniences, but if you are doing commercial work, they would be worth considering a heavier/ bigger plow. I'm happy with it for what i do. I just cleared some drifts as high as my hood last week with no problems. And the light weight is nice to keep my "new" truck from getting tired too soon.


----------

